# Hello and Where is the bar please?



## Gillespie (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I have decided to bite the bullet and join this forum, that´s if you´ll have me!
On Monday I began looking around for a good place to join.  Having checked out 5 pages of Google for writer´s forums, I settled on this one as it seems friendly and busy compared to most of the alternatives.
I have four, half-written books to my name over a 13 year period where I fancied writing, but, never had the time to complete them.  I have sold my business and am looking forward to finishing off at least one of them.
I am 48, male, living in Spain for the last 8 years - originally from the East Midlands UK. I spent 6 years in the Outer Hebrides (Scotland), hoping to find time to write a book, but, sadly, someone gave me a job and I became too busy to finish it. Nothing like a proper job to kill creativity eh?
Anyhow, I look forward to chatting to everyone here soon and hopefully getting my mojo back.
Anyone who needs help with Scottish Highlands and Islands or Spanish issues, I have built a reasonable knowledge of legal and social resources, so, feel free to ask.
Oh..err, some of the above looks like an introduction to a dating website!!!....Don’t worry, I´m happily married...... I think my wife is too??
Thanks all,


----------



## Industrial (Nov 19, 2008)

You chose correctly.

Writing Forums is legit.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Gillespie (Nov 19, 2008)

Many thanks Industrial, I think you´re right :smile:


----------



## terrib (Nov 19, 2008)

I am smiling, Gill, glad to have you, sweetie


----------



## Nickie (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gillespie!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gill. You've certainly picked the right one in this.


----------



## Hawke (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the community, Gillespie. Glad to have you here. Enjoy!


----------



## Beja-Beja (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome my good sir.


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 19, 2008)

Just so you don't start humming _Mull of Kintyre_!

Welcome anyway


----------



## Chris71 (Nov 19, 2008)

Down at the end of the hall, turn right. Follow the sounds of laughter and the tinkling of glasses.  Welcome aboard!

I don't think anyone here drinks, all tea totalers.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey there and welcome!


----------



## Gillespie (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks once again for a warm welcome.

I shall now get on with reading as much as I can here before posting anything myself.

See you soon.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## wacker (Nov 21, 2008)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------

